# It'S.....Electro Heaven!



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

oh yes......im having a blast 

gary numan....cars

john foxx....underpass


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

heaven 17.....come live with me

heaven 17.....let me go


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Re living your youth y'ole timer? :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> Re living your youth y'ole timer? :lol:


yep! 

strawberry switchblade....since yesterday


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

The Human League â€" Love Action (I Believe in Love)


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Re living your youth y'ole timer? :lol:
> ...


Damn you Sir, you've got me at it now. :lol:

Pure class h34r:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


bit before my time that..........but this aint

Soft Cell â€" Tainted Love


----------



## Matt B (Nov 10, 2009)

absolutew classics - making me feel old on my birthday!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Matt B said:


> absolutew classics - making me feel old on my birthday!!


hey....happy birthday dude!!!!!

Ultravox â€" Vienna


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


This is Electro heaven. :yes:

Quality :astro:

Check this out. unk:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > absolutew classics - making me feel old on my birthday!!
> ...


Classic track.








Matt. :cheers:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


RAH band!!!! how wierd is that????? does anybody remember this one????

clouds across the moon

this brings back *very* special memories for me :skirt:

so, if joanne, who used to live in jack cornwell street, manor park E12, this ones for you girl..........


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Don't remember that one I'm afraid. Very cool track though. :cool2:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Rah Band! On my fave playlist, brings tears to me eyes, it's sooo meaningful :good:

Fun, fun, fun Animotion

Freeze Check the boom box and BMX's :grin:

Bill Nelson Classic


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Rah Band! On my fave playlist, brings tears to me eyes, it's sooo meaningful :good:
> 
> Fun, fun, fun Animotion
> 
> ...


ah....freeze....cool track......

lets go all the way


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Ok I luuurve elctro but I luurvve dub more, the first ever computerised reggae track was my dream song. TURN IT UP! I can't sit still, Wayne Smith :jump:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pseudo echo funky town

i remember learning this on guitar.......i actually put a knife to the speaker cone of my little fender amp i had at the time!!!!! sounded sh!t


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> lets go all the way


That is a funny vid


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Have we had this yet






*Giorgio Moroder & Philip Oakey Electric Dreams*


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> Have we had this yet
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=QRgWpvkju8M
> 
> *Giorgio Moroder & Philip Oakey Electric Dreams*


dats a cool track bond.......


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

now, if i had a gun, these 3 little fookers would get it straight between the eyes, the little squeeky voiced little t_wats

alvin and the fcukingchipwanks


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Try this one  

A bit of Electric Pop


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think I'm losing the will to live! All we need now is Hawkey and his disco hits!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> I think I'm losing the will to live! All we need now is Hawkey and his disco hits!


im sure the abba will be along shortly for you paul......


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Kraftwerk. :band: unk:

The Model


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

pg tips said:


> I think I'm losing the will to live! All we need now is Hawkey and his disco hits!


Will this do till he turns up :lol:

*Donna Summer - I Feel Love 12" Version (The extended 12 inch maxi-single of the original)*


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

and please....all bow your heads, and give much respect to the man........

david bowie......sound & vision


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Does this count ???

ABC


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> and please....all bow your heads, and give much respect to the man........
> 
> david bowie......sound & vision


Or

Golden Years


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> Does this count ???
> 
> ABC
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=X69xQl-xF1k


oh yes!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > and please....all bow your heads, and give much respect to the man........
> ...


topman! love it.....


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

D.B. - Fame B)

You just wanted to be that cool back then


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Or this cool






:notworthy:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

He gave Bowie a bit of a run for his money though

Roxy Music - Love Is The Drug [totp2]


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

if we're talking cool.....not many 63 year olds look this cool......and a suprising cover for him to do as well....

bowie....america


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Talking Heads ????


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> He gave Bowie a bit of a run for his money though
> 
> Roxy Music - Love Is The Drug [totp2]


Bryan Ferry did the whole pastel suit thing before Bowie as well. :thumbsup: This has to be my favourite Roxy Music song. Very cool, very glam, watch the girls shuffle about.

Virginia Plain

Later,

William


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Enjoying a bit of a renaissance....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUsbpmQ9-mc&feature=channel


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

On the subject of electronic, we need to mention Nash the Slash. He came out of the 70's Toronto Prog Rock scene and is still going strong. Nothing rocks like an electric mandolin!

UK video of Dead Man's Curve

He made this video while opening for the Gary Numan tour.

Later,

William


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

This will always be a favorite of mine









New Order - Blue Monday


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Very strange but good. :blink:

Weird


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> Very strange but good. :blink:
> 
> Weird


now that is uber cool!!!!!!!!! filterlab will be along in a minute


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Classic 80's

PMSL


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

One of my fave 80's tracks. Great driving tune IMHO


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Simple Minds


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

After watching a program on BBC 4 last night I was surprised how much electronic trickery went into the making of this.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Some proper old school synth, still sounds great today

Human League - Being Boiled


----------

